
Which programming languages have the happiest (and angriest) commenters? - ohjeez
https://hackernoon.com/which-programming-languages-have-the-happiest-and-angriest-commenters-ebe91b3852ed?imm_mid=0ec3e0&cmp=em-prog-na-na-newsltr_20170114#.hez1czpdr
======
smoyer
It's interesting that the most commonly used enterprise languages seem to be
missing ... does this mean that Java and .NET are just solidly plugging away?
No one is raving about them (positively or negatively). Javascript and C/C++
don't make the list either. I think you need to take a look at a lot more than
the top-ten and bottom-ten to know what's going on with this data-set (or if
the method for deciding positive versus negative is working).

